
Can you sing like Freddie Mercury? - alexcnwy
https://freddiemeter.withyoutube.com/
======
alexcnwy
This is so cool!

From the page: "Your audio doesn’t get uploaded to servers to be analyzed, so
your vocals stay private."

From their ProductHunt launch: "We made an AI-powered singing challenge to
find out. This experiment uses new, on-device machine learning models to see
how close your timbre, pitch, and melody are to Freddie’s."

:)

